# Canadian restoration. Lado Flying V



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Lovely work by you, as always. I think I prefer the original colour scheme but, as they say, "the customer is always right!".


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------

